# Does any have a solution to this problem?



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone know why the nvidia drivers do not recognize vid card xfx Geforce 8800 GTX when you are intalling driver 169.12.4 amd64 on Debian Etch amd64?  If there is a solution to this can any of you post it so that i can use on my Debian Etch amd64 PC...

Thanks,

El1iP3S01D...


----------



## DIBL (Jun 18, 2008)

Why are you using that version -- it is 2 versions old.  Use the 64-bit tarball for 173.14.09:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_173.14.09.html

First, make sure you have your kernel headers and build-essential stuff:

(as root)


```
apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
```

Then untar your downloaded driver and follow the installation instructions.


----------



## El1iP3S01D (Jun 19, 2008)

*Dibl...*

Thank you, Thank you very much...I've finally know how to make the idiot drivers from nvidia recognize my vid card...Thanks....


----------

